# 2 man set



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 5, 2017)

Last night we spent the majority of the lesson doing 2 man set and going over it. I kmow these kinds of set are controversial in kenpo but I think it's a very good set which is fun to do and teaches you about how to move around an opponent and flow with their attacks and it works on your reactions because you have to block when they attack and you have to work your range on different people.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 6, 2017)

At least they are not collapsing or just hanging there with their arm out.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 6, 2017)

I think that type of prearranged kata is more useful than yet another self-defense technique where the uke stone statues to get hit a hundred times.  I think it is a good intermediate step to free form counter/re-counter drills.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 6, 2017)

similar to dutch drills


----------

